# Cambalache > Que los cumplas muy feliz >  Eidanyoson, T.barrie, Pujoman.

## tofu

Pues que llega uno de celebrar un cumpleaños, así como medio doblao, se mete en el foro y ¿con que se encuentra?
Es el cumpleaños de estos tres fenomenos... Que siga la fiesta... :Party: 
Felicidades Eidan, Tomás y Pujoman...

Por cierto, ¿Alguien sabe donde encontrar hielo? he buscado en la salita azul, pero no queda. :Drunk:

----------


## eidanyoson

¡Felicidades a Pujo y T.Barrie! ¡Peazo viejunooooos! juas juas juas.

----------


## Pulgas

Felicidades a los tres.
Felicidades a los tres.
Felicidades a los tres.

(¡Uf, qué cansado es esto!)

----------


## Magnano

¡¡Feliz cumpleaños x3!!

----------


## Ming

¡¡¡Felicidades a los tres!!!

----------


## mnlmato

Felicidades chavales xD

----------


## Mag Marches

Felicidades a los 3!

----------


## albatalyawsi

¡MUCHÍSIMAS FELICIDADES A LOS TRES!

Un fuerte abrazo.

Jesús

----------


## Moss

Pues Felicidades elevado al cubo. 

Un abrazo para los tres; que cumpláis muchos más.

----------


## Iban

:666:    ¡¡¡Muchas felicidades a los dos!!!    :666:

----------


## t.barrie

Gracias a todos por las felicitaciones (si a ti también Iban) 

Y felicidades a Eidan y Pujo!!!

----------


## pableton

Si estos no son los tres reyes magos... ¡¡¡Felicidades, cracks!!!

----------


## MagNity

Felicidades a los 3!!! menudo día!!!!

----------


## Mistico

¡¡Feliz cumpleaños a los 3, Cracks!! Un abrazo.

----------


## mayico

Pues eso, que cumplais por lo menos 50 mas...

----------


## arahan70

3 ¡FELICIDADES! x 3

----------


## eidanyoson

Muchísimas gracias a todos. ¡Aaaaaaaaaaah, respiro gloria...!

 Mañana ya bajaré al mundo real  :Smile1:

----------


## MrTrucado

tres globos.jpg
FELICIDADES

----------


## pujoman

Ey!!!!!!!!! Gracias a todos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! y Felicidades  Tomás y Eidan!!!!!!!!!!! (he estado todo el santo dia a fuera...porque sera? jaja)

Un saludo  :Smile1:  :Smile1:  :Smile1:

----------


## S. Alexander

¿¿Los cumplís a la vez :Confused:  Jajajaja, ya decía yo... =P

¡¡Un abrazo mágico muy grande, muchísimas felicidades y que cumpláis trescientos más!!

S. Alexander

----------


## Juliopikas

Con retraso (El finde estuve de bolos).F E L I Z   C U M P L E A Ñ O S. Multiplicado por tres.
Saludos cordiales

----------


## b12jose

Mis felicidades algo con retraso a los tres!!!!

Pd. Tomás abandonaicos nos tienes!!!
Pujo ya mismo te traigo pal sur!!

----------


## Tracer

ea, todo el pescado vendido, como siempre... fefefelililicicicidadadadesdesdes

----------


## Ritxi

:Party:  Muchas Felicidades al trio!  :Present:  

p.d.- uff! ¿ya ha pasado un año?  :117:

----------


## pujoman

jajaj, en mi caso 1 año...y 25 más!
Gracias nuevamente a todos!!  :Smile1:  !!

----------


## MJJMarkos

Con retraso, lo siento, no vi el post.

Felicidades a los tres!

----------


## renard

Felicidades chicos.

----------

